# what are the credits for??



## myGNUmylife (Feb 27, 2010)

Yeah, I was wondering the same thing (I'm sure is says somewhere but i'm too lazy to look)...what's this banking and donate too?


----------



## epicaustin13 (Feb 26, 2010)

I looked it up and people said its just a way to award you for posting alot. If you dont post they start going away too. I dont know what banking is but you can donate your credits to any member for helping you or whatever reason you want. Hope I helped.


----------

